
3 Simple “Forcing Functions” That Will 3-5x Your Productivity - hnchanger
http://www.danmartell.com/forcingfunctions/
======
audleman
Just pretend that a gunman is going to put a bullet in your wife's brain if
you don't accomplish your goals. Easy!

Nothing like running through life shocking your emotions with a tazer to get
things done!

------
robodale
Entrepreneur blog span belongs in r/entrepreneur, not here.

